# Request timeout in Hamachi



## Tristan321 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello! I created a VPN using Hamachi, but I have a timed out request when I try to ping users of my network. It didn't work either with firewalls shuted down on both ends! I have Windows XP system with service pack 2. Where could be the problem! And how can I fix it? Thanks!


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

3am Labs, the designer or owner of Hamachi has excellent tech support. I suggest that you start there...


----------



## Tristan321 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello! I created a VPN using Hamachi, but I have a timed out request when I try to ping a member (my friend) of my network. It didn't work either with firewalls shuted down on both ends! We both have Windows XP systems with service pack 2. Where could be the problem! And how can I fix it? Thanks!

P.S.
We also tried to use GameSpy Arcade with the same PC's, and him hosting the game. He got this warning (IP addresses are identical in both brackets):

"Proxy or Firewall Detected.
GameSpy Arcade has detected that your computer's internal IP address (***.***.***.***) is different than its external IP address (***.***.***.***). This may be caused by firewalls, a NAT proxies, or other unusual network configurations and may prevent you from hosting a game. Please see our Firewall Guide for further information. You can access it by choosing "Help 
crash says:
with GameSpy Arcade" from the Help menu."
Though, as I mentioned firewalls were shutted down.

I'm very sorry for double posting, but I had to.



> 3am Labs, the designer or owner of Hamachi has excellent tech support. I suggest that you start there...


Thanks for advice! I will report my progress!


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't ignore the phone call if they call you, chances are, they will... very helpful, even if they are trying to sell something. The difference of this company is that they do not read from a script.... he/she willl talk to you about what you need.


----------

